# Omg New York new driver be alerted start driving with uber



## Strangers1 (Oct 20, 2015)

So far i have been driving with uber 1 week in new york (112 trip) most of them were short anyway before i used to drive with "uber t" its like in a day three or two trip. My rating was always up than 4.80 when i leave driving with yellow cab and start driving with "uber x" first three days was 5 and now 4.20 cause some of the day specially morning time in manhattan was really tough to pick up customer on time. Honestly i tried to my best to provide my customer best service but why the people judged me like that i don't have any idea. Right now i am sure that uber doesn't care about driver anytime they could deactivated your device and before i started they gave me thousand of massage upgrade "uber t" to x,if uber continue do it like that with the drivers in newyork city soon they will go down. I have lot of friend who wants to buy the cars and start driving with uber,i learned a lesson hope i could stop them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I kept receiving similar messages from Uber back in 2014. I had the money, so I decided to buy a car and try it. I did keep the cab, though. Even before the two rounds of pay cuts, there was no money in UberX, here. I do it only enough to stay in the game or if the cab is out of service for whatever reason. At some point, I suspect that TNC work will be profitable, but it will be some time before it is.

I drive the cab, mostly.


----------

